# Mexico City Moves Towards Decriminalizing (not legalizing) Marajuana Use



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

From today's news reports:



> North America’s largest city on Thursday joined the wave of drug reforms sweeping through the region when Mexico City lawmakers introduced a measure that would decriminalize — not legalize — the possession of marijuana for personal use. It would also remove incarceration as the first response for the possession of other illegal drugs like cocaine and methamphetamines.


Read more: Mexico mulls relaxation of marijuana laws | Al Jazeera America


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

I think this is something that should have been done long before now, including in the U.S., as far as marijuana is concerned. Those caught with cocaine and/or methamphetamines should have the book thrown at them.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

wow...so many comments in my head that I need to keep there.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

conorkilleen said:


> wow...so many comments in my head that I need to keep there.


would like to see your opinions...


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

1) There are soooo many people in Mexico City, and Mexico as a nation, using MJ that I don't think this will be a big difference. Its not as "underground" or "looked down upon" as some of the people (expats and nationals) that post on this site say, think, or even hope that it is.

2)This is benefit the cartels (low and high level) that get caught transporting and selling. Instead of going to jail, they will get a slap on the wrist (cocaine and meth). That is my biggest worry. Hard drug users will have a get out of jail free card. I agree with jack- throw the book at them and treat the MJ users as you would a person that drinks. Don't lump the 2 categories together.

3) This thread will die and early death


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> 2)This is benefit the cartels (low and high level) that get caught transporting and selling. Instead of going to jail, they will get a slap on the wrist (cocaine and meth). That is my biggest worry. Hard drug users will have a get out of jail free card. I agree with jack- throw the book at them and treat the MJ users as you would a person that drinks. Don't lump the 2 categories together.


This is just an initial proposal which is likely to be amended during the legislative process. But, as it stands ... in this proposal ... someone trafficking 5 kilos (approx. 11 lbs.) or less gets a stern talking-to. That will make transport of drugs easier and most likely greatly benefits the cartels. Someone wandering about with 5 kilos isn't doing that for personal use. It's trafficking. Michoacan is a prime MJ producing state and PRD is strong in Michoacan and I wouldn't be surprised if the PRD legislators pushing this legislation, even for just the D.F., are on the payroll of the drug cartels. Call me suspicious.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Since the last elections, the pri is now in control in Michocan, but one could sing 'that we are all in this together'.
Since America now has some 13 or so states where marijuana has been legalised, albeit in some on a dodgy basis, it is obvious that the tax man will breathe a sigh and accept the tax. However, in Mexico the war on drugs seems to me like a process of culling the lowest common denominator, ie the youngsters with no future, who are willing to hang around the streets all day. Don't forget that official figures in Mexico from the inegi say that almost 60per cent of Mexicans live below the poverty line. Saludos.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

PanamaJack said:


> I think this is something that should have been done long before now, including in the U.S., as far as marijuana is concerned. Those caught with cocaine and/or methamphetamines should have the book thrown at them.


That's not very nice...


----------

